# Dogs - Import/Export



## Caty0508 (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi We shall be moving out to Dubai next year and bringing 2 dogs with us. Can anybody tell me where I start to apply for an import and export licence from UK to Dubai and how long it takes? Thanks


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Caty0508 said:


> Hi We shall be moving out to Dubai next year and bringing 2 dogs with us. Can anybody tell me where I start to apply for an import and export licence from UK to Dubai and how long it takes? Thanks


We brought our cat over with a company that delivered door to door. Dogtainers. We came from Australia but they're an international company and were fantastic. They have a website.


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

Google: Dubai Kennels & Cattery. I think they might handle pet relocation.


----------



## Madam Mim (Jul 1, 2008)

Best to speak to your vet re what needs done re vaccinations etc., and they would possibly recommend a pet relocation agent. I brought mine from Australia - the relocation agent I used for export there is only australian based. I did however do the import work myself and it was very simple and saved a fortune. It's very simple to do -

• ALL pets must arrive at Dubai airport as manifest cargo not as baggage.
• You need to have a valid rabies vaccination done not less than 30 days before the arrival
• Dog must be at least 4 months of age.
• Must be micro chipped and must have the microchip number stated in the travel documents.
• You will need a government health certificate from the country of origin.
• Copy of owner’s passports and residency visa is also required.

The import permit is being issued by the Ministry of Environment and Water however you do not need to visit the Ministry in person as all is done online 

You will need Dhs 200 in e-dirhams (available at National Bank of Dubai or post offices but other banks stock too) and the permit is normally issued in 24 hours.

When your dog arrives: you need to take the print out of the permit to the Cargo Village (security on the gate will tell you where to go) and clear the dog via Customs (about Dhs100) and airport vet. The original docs will arrive with your pet. All the staff are usually very helpful and patient with nervous pet owners. Animals get cleared about 1-2 hours after plane’s touch down so no need to be there spot on ETA. (Take your ID with you as well).

Any questions please ask


----------

